# Attic insulation quote-1500 euro



## Ndiddy (1 Aug 2018)

Small attic conversion over a 2 bedroom terraced house already has 100mm  insulation in sloped ceiling and 100mm  to sides of attic rooms walls leading to 2 small storage areas where the cold water tank sits.  Quoted 1500 with VAT to get insulated walkboards added to floor of storage space, add more 100mm insulation to sides, jackets for large and small water tanks, insulate 2 attic hatch doors and roof ventilation.  Is this about standard?


----------



## jpd (1 Aug 2018)

Why not ask another installer/supplier for a quote? or even two more?


----------



## Easeler (1 Aug 2018)

It doesn't sound too bad to me of course you could try and do it yourself for half the price but it is horible work with dust and heat and working in a confined spaces you really need to be young and fit for that kind of work.


----------



## galway_blow_in (1 Aug 2018)

Ndiddy said:


> Small attic conversion over a 2 bedroom terraced house already has 100mm  insulation in sloped ceiling and 100mm  to sides of attic rooms walls leading to 2 small storage areas where the cold water tank sits.  Quoted 1500 with VAT to get insulated walkboards added to floor of storage space, add more 100mm insulation to sides, jackets for large and small water tanks, insulate 2 attic hatch doors and roof ventilation.  Is this about standard?



thats extremely expensive for that size of attic


----------



## Ndiddy (1 Aug 2018)

Having trouble getting in insulation guys to do such a small job, but this crowd willing to do it as part of new boiler/water heating job...also we are in Dublin...


----------



## Leo (1 Aug 2018)

From this Times article,



> The Sustainable Energy Authority of Ireland (SEAI) estimates a 540sq ft attic will cost you about €400 to insulate



That's for insulating the flooring. You can then use loft lifters and boards, or pre-insulated boards to create the storage space.

Is your installer talking about removing plasterboard from the attic conversion area and adding more insulation around that space to the sides and over the top, then re-fixing the plasterboard? That's much more significant work than the average attic insulation job.


----------



## galway_blow_in (1 Aug 2018)

Ndiddy said:


> Having trouble getting in insulation guys to do such a small job, but this crowd willing to do it as part of new boiler/water heating job...also we are in Dublin...



well i got an attic insulated in a two bedroom terraced house in limerick city three months ago , they insulated the attic door , the attic tank and put 300 mm of insulation on the floor of the attic for 350 euro cash , ive entered into a lease with the local authority for this house and the council inspector was happy with the attic 

i realize you are getting more than me done but it still at first glance appears pricey ?


----------



## Decision Tree (1 Aug 2018)

I had a cold caller to the front door (I know) a few weeks back, Enprova, aka REIL, aka Retrofit Energy Ireland based in Meath.  €495 for attic in a 4 bed semi and garage conversion, to top up to 300mm wool, insulate tank and hatch, vents "if needed", and a new BER.  They will claim the grant on my behalf.  If it's not OK to name the company please delete this.


After seeing they are not on the SEAI list I called, and they say the actual installer is on the list.... the 495 is due after completion so I decided to risk it, they are scheduled for the 10th.  I will post back with the outcome.

If anyone has any experience of these guys it would be great to know before the install.

Also, I can check the insulation etc myself, but I'm not sure on the ventilation.  House was built in 1999, there are some narrow vents in the soffits, how can I tell if additional are required ?


----------



## noproblem (1 Aug 2018)

I'm assuming the contractor is paying for materials, is registered for vat and has his own insurance to cover working for you. This being the case, it is a bit on the dear side but not excessive. You'll get others cheaper but will they be registered, etc?


----------



## Ndiddy (2 Aug 2018)

yes registered for SEAI,HRI and Electric Ireland incentive...and they can do heating and hot water needs which would be handy to go to just one place. heating and hot water quotes were in line with other plumbing companies but as the insulation job is small, didn't have anything to compare. called 8 companies and none called back.


----------



## noproblem (2 Aug 2018)

They won't either, too busy and i'm not being flippant. Seeing as you're doing a bigger job is why these lads have decided to do it for you. Ask them can they come back a bit for you on this bit of the job or is it better to include it in the bigger work job and they might be able to do something with the price. Were you happy with the  price for the bigger job?


----------



## Laughahalla (14 Apr 2020)

galway_blow_in said:


> well i got an attic insulated in a two bedroom terraced house in limerick city three months ago , they insulated the attic door , the attic tank and put 300 mm of insulation on the floor of the attic for 350 euro cash , ive entered into a lease with the local authority for this house and the council inspector was happy with the attic
> 
> i realize you are getting more than me done but it still at first glance appears pricey ?


Hi, Can you name the company, I'm looking to get similar work done?


----------



## RobFer (1 May 2020)

Laughahalla said:


> Hi, Can you name the company, I'm looking to get similar work done?


 In my experience as a hobbist these insulation jobs miss many spots, so helps to have a thermal work done to avoid that.


----------



## RMGC11 (5 May 2020)

Do you have any recommendation for where to go to for a thermal survey?


----------



## Leo (5 May 2020)

RobFer said:


> helps to have a thermal work done to avoid that.



I'm not sure that there's many companies that do a proper thermal survey though (lot more involved than pointing a FLIR camera at a roof)...and not many consumers who'd pay the hundreds they cost for an attic insulation job.


----------



## RobFer (7 May 2020)

Leo said:


> I'm not sure that there's many companies that do a proper thermal survey though (lot more involved than pointing a FLIR camera at a roof)...and not many consumers who'd pay the hundreds they cost for an attic insulation job.


You are probably right. The best idea is to do it cheaply is to borrow one but that wont be very professional. Maybe call a company like Ecological Building Systems and ask them if they know someone cheap and good quality. BTW it is probable too late in the year to do a very good job as you want very cold weather. I bought such a camera myself. Helps a lot and even used it to find a leak that I would have spotted otherwise.


----------



## Leo (7 May 2020)

RobFer said:


> The best idea is to do it cheaply is to borrow one but that wont be very professional.



You might be able to hire one. There's an old thread here discussing effectiveness of wall insulation, I posted a link there to a [broken link removed] on how to assess walls. A similar approach should work for roofs, but access might be a challenge.


----------

